# Dewalt 734 or Ridgid 4331? Sell me



## DCuch86 (Mar 12, 2014)

My birthday is in two weeks and the wife is going to buy me a planer of my choice. I love Dewalt tools but after hearing a lot on here about the Ridgid I was leaning that way - now I'm not sure. Which has better collection? I like that the Dewalt blades are reversible incase you're in the middle of working and nick one. Is one easier to set? Easier to use?


----------



## bwolfgra (Aug 18, 2013)

I was logging in to ask the same question.


----------



## davester84 (Aug 28, 2012)

DCuch86 said:


> My birthday is in two weeks and the wife is going to buy me a planer of my choice. I love Dewalt tools but after hearing a lot on here about the Ridgid I was leaning that way - now I'm not sure. Which has better collection? I like that the Dewalt blades are reversible incase you're in the middle of working and nick one. Is one easier to set? Easier to use?


I just bought the Ridgid 4331 a few months ago. I was debating between the dewalt 735 (NOT the 734), but chose Ridgid for the warranty (for whatever that may be worth) since I was buying a brand new one. Also the price was more affordable for me. I have no experience with the dewalt, but I read a lot of great things about the 735 model. For some reason....which I dont remember, I wasnt too fond of the information that I read on the 734 model. I am sure the 734 is still a good option though.
I have used the ridgid a few time and snipe was an issue at first, but I raised the infeed and outfeed tables a little and it appears I got rid of the snipe. I had repeatedly read of the dewalt having little or no snipe.
This my first planer, so I have nothing to compare to....but I like it. And it works great on my flip cart...


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

If you can swing the 735 you will never regret it. I have had mine since '07 and love it. Amazon has a good price on the combo with the in and outfeed tables and extra set of blades, and free shipping too.


----------



## DCuch86 (Mar 12, 2014)

I wish I could swing the 735X but that's not happening! I had to convince her to spend the $400 on the 734. I don't plan on doing a ton of planing but that's today....six months from now I'm sure it will be a different story. Thanks for the input on the Ridgid too. I've heard good things about both and I've seen reviews on both, just hard to decide which ones the way to go!


----------



## DCuch86 (Mar 12, 2014)

And now I just realized the Ridgid blades are reversible. $30 for a set versus $50 makes a difference over time. Decisions, decisions! Only issue I have is all the Home Depots around me are only stocking the 734 and no longer stock the Ridgid (odd) but stock boths blades.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

When I bought my 735x 2 years ago, I spent about 2-3 months researching portable planers. The general consensus, at least at that time, for overall best was the following:

1- DeWalt DW735
2- Ridgid 13" Planer
3- DeWalt DW734

However, when the same magazines did best value, the Ridgid won hands down based on the lifetime warranty option. 

While I love my 735, if I were to do it again I'd likely go with the Ridgid.

Mark


----------



## DCuch86 (Mar 12, 2014)

Mark I'm leaning that way. I own a boat load of the 18V Dewalts, three sanders, and drill. I've never owned any of the Ridgid line but I like the fact the blades are almost half the price to replace. Now, I know that sometimes you pay for what you get BUT I also know sometimes you pay for the name. 

With the planers themselves practically the same price, R at $369 and D at $399, $30 is a wash to me. The features are almost identical, both have a 3 year limited lifetime warranty - Ridgids deal is a lifetime service agreement, not warranty. To me, service means labor NOT parts, so that doesn't make a huge difference. 

I've watched enough videos for months on YouTube and read enough that I think the Ridgid is a safe bet.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

DCuch86 said:


> Mark I'm leaning that way. I own a boat load of the 18V Dewalts, three sanders, and drill. I've never owned any of the Ridgid line but I like the fact the blades are almost half the price to replace. Now, I know that sometimes you pay for what you get BUT I also know sometimes you pay for the name.
> 
> With the planers themselves practically the same price, R at $369 and D at $399, $30 is a wash to me. The features are almost identical, both have a 3 year limited lifetime warranty - Ridgids deal is a lifetime service agreement, not warranty. To me, service means labor NOT parts, so that doesn't make a huge difference.
> 
> I've watched enough videos for months on YouTube and read enough that I think the Ridgid is a safe bet.


 When looking at the listed planers, the 735 ($599) is $230 more than the Ridgid ($369). The 734 ($399) is $30 more and virtually identical. While I like my 735, I don't feel its worth over 60% MORE cost.


----------



## MTL (Jan 21, 2012)

I have the R4331. It has developed an annoying rattle that I need to investigate before using it more. The blades are reversible, I just reversed mine recently. It works fine for me, but I am not able to compare as it is my first planer.


----------



## DCuch86 (Mar 12, 2014)

Aside from the annoying rattle, how else has it performed? How long have you had it/how many bd ft through it? If I go Ridgid I have to order it in and want to tell my wife to put the order in!


----------



## DCuch86 (Mar 12, 2014)

Can someone who owns the Ridgid give me the dimensions?? Ordered it today and want to build a flip top cart for it. Need the width and height please!


----------



## davester84 (Aug 28, 2012)

DCuch86 said:


> Can someone who owns the Ridgid give me the dimensions?? Ordered it today and want to build a flip top cart for it. Need the width and height please!


Sorry it took so long... 
It's about 24"wide and 21" tall. 
I made my cart 25" wide (inside wall to inside wall) and 22" tall (inside to inside)
... And it's a perfect fit!


----------



## DCuch86 (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks Dave! I saw a sweet build a guy did on YouTube where he put a dewalt 735 on one side and the Ridgid spindle sander on the reverse. Then he added a drawer to the bottom. Your dimensions help a ton thanks! Unfortunately/fortunately I'm going away for the weekend so I can work on building it but my new toy shows up Monday!


----------



## DCuch86 (Mar 12, 2014)

Oh forgot to ask, what size did you do the top panel itself? I get the height and width but what about the depth?


----------



## davester84 (Aug 28, 2012)

DCuch86 said:


> Oh forgot to ask, what size did you do the top panel itself? I get the height and width but what about the depth?


I made mine 24"....but it could be whatever you want. Unfortunately, no room for a drawer at bottom for mine. I am short and didn't want it any taller. Fyi-I got 3" wheels on it.


----------



## DCuch86 (Mar 12, 2014)

Ahh I was planning on doing the 3" and I'm definitely putting a drawer in there...I mean why not?? I have a three car garage that's two deep on the one side. That one deep stall is my entire workshop so I have to get storage where I can


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

This thread came in handy - lots of OK's on the Dewalt 734, so, what with the problems with my Chinese 16" keeping drive roll chain on, I bit the bullet -

$359 + tax after the military discount, and -- love it so far. Ran the pile of white birch I had rough sawn through it, some to 3/4" and a few to 1/2". Surface finish way better than the old 16", and no snipe whatsoever. Time will tell how it holds up, but it's off to a good start.


----------



## Longarm (Mar 31, 2018)

Since this thread is 4 yrs old is there anyone out there that would like to comment on their choice and if they are still satisfied


----------

